# Birthday cake for me



## badazzbrute

I know it's not my birthday untill the 23rd, but since my kids will have to go back home to their mothers before then, my family decided to have my birthday party today. Check out the cake my wife had made for me... 



















Isn't that just neat?


----------



## walker

forkin sweet cake bro .. happy early birthday


----------



## jctgumby

I love the cake man...Lisa done good!!!

Happy Bday


----------



## swampthing

LOL that is what I want fer my cake too! Happy early birthday, hope it tastes as good as it looks.


----------



## filthyredneck

I like the cake man, kinda jealous I didnt get one like that for my last b-day....I was in Iraq so didnt get one at all lol.
Happy early b-day.


----------



## Big D

That is soooo cool. You know your wife understands you when......


----------



## badazzbrute

Big D said:


> That is soooo cool. You know your wife understands you when......


 
Yea, that should be a new thread... LOL... Put that line in there and have everyone fill in the blank.... LOL... I am actually interrested in seeing what everyone has to say....:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

Awesome! :rockn:


----------



## badazzbrute

Yea, she got me this awesome cake as well as my MSD controller... She knows what I like... lol


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Nice man.


----------



## rubiconrider

i got a similar cake once. my auntie made it. she is really big into making cakes
its a polaris, she got it cuz its red and so is my honda(not a great pic its from my cell)


----------



## badazzbrute

Thats a pretty cool cake... But you know, I am kinda partial to mine... LOL....


----------



## rubiconrider

oh absolutely man. i just thought it was pretty awesome that i was'nt the only one with a stuck quad cake.


----------



## badazzbrute

Yea, but if you think about it, I think they are trying to tell us something!!!! I think my wife is trying to tell me that I get stuck too much... It just isn't true... LOL.... The quad should have been stood up, front wheels out of the mud... That is a more accurate depiction... LOL...I need to wake up now.... LOL... If you don't get stuck, you aint riding hard enough...:rockn:


----------



## rubiconrider

lol exactly. besides whats more memorable? chewing through a hole in 30 seconds, or getting winched out of the middle of a swamp for 30 mins?


----------



## badazzbrute

I know... She don't have that level of understanding of the sport just yet... But just wait... When she gets hers, I will constantly convince her that she can easily make a mud hole knowing that she will have to get winched out... LOL... little devil.... :saevilw:


----------

